# Will this make a good moss tree? And best moss to use? -Updated pic page 2!



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all, I just got this nice piece of driftwood from PetCo for $5! I think it'll go perfect in my planned nano as a moss tree, but I just wanted to be sure. I've never done a moss tree before so I'm not even sure how they are done.

I image I just tie bits of moss to the stubs up top and just let it grow out, right? What kind of moss would be best for this project? I think it'd be best if it grows outward rather than downward if that helps.

Would it be poor for the moss growth if it was placed in front of my Spec's filter while I prepare to set up my new nano?

Thanks


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Any driftwood can work for a moss tree as long as it looks good to you. The fun of this hobby is that you get to use your imagination. For example, when I saw that tree, the very first thing that popped into my mind was the tree in the first Poltergeist movie! LOL!

I'm sure others will recommend their favorite mosses. Look for the thread on using super glue to attach moss.

A pic of the Poltergeist tree: http://www.rocketroberts.com/wilbraham/images/poltergiest_tree_b_feb81.jpg


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

That does look like that tree! Crazy, haha!

I don't really have experience with any mosses aside from Java, and mine stays kind of stringy. Is there anything that gets kind of lush and fuller?


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I like the way java moss grows out, but I also like other mosses. I got a little bit of peacock moss from a shrimp order and it makes me wanna buy more of that, it's really nice too.

edit:

@goodeye--sniper - peacock moss is very lush!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

You could use flame moss and make it it flow upwards lol.....like reverse willow tree. Phoenix moss grow out nice too.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

if you use superglue be sure to get the kind that is cyanoacrylate (sp?). that is aquarium safe. i heard gorilla glue is ok as well. just as long as it cures quickly. i used java and got a very rugged look (good for my tank but i dont think you want that look). what i saw online is people building a crow of sorts and laying the moss over it. grows out quite nicely from there.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

i had a short stubby trunk looking peice very similar to the one you posted and it turned out great, i used regular java moss on the short little branches, and flame moss at the very top, this is how it turned out


































took about 4 months of high/intense light to get it to the last picture


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh wow that did turn out great! I think I might try either peacock of java and flame moss to give it a good mixed look.
I also think I will tie the moss as opposed to glueing it, I always make such a mess when I glue things down, haha!


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 22, 2008)

What kind of moss does petsmart/pecto sells?
I really want to make a moss tree but don't know what kind of moss I have.


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think Petsmart/co sells any moss, at least not the ones near me that often. I have seen some rarely. I usually buy from someone off of here.
If you got some from Petsmart/co, I bet it's either Taiwan or Java. I'm sure someone on here could ID it.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

That's gonna be pretty awesome!


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

The petcos i have been to only sell Java moss. I think either flame or willow moss would work best depending on which way you want the tree to flow


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

So I ended up finding another small piece of driftwood at Petco that perfectly wrapped around my top branches and hooked onto the other small piece of driftwood I was planning on gluing to my trunk. Attached is a picture!

It's not the best quality but it will do. I'm worried that I have too much moss and not enough thread keeping it attached to the wood..


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

It looks like it will grow out to be pretty awesome. You should post update pics each week


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

I still think I have too much moss on there. Compared to the pictures that HiepSTA shared, I have A LOT more moss on mine to begin with


----------

